# AEP lakes...Tournament Research



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey guys.....this is my first time stumbling into this forum because I live in Central Ohio, but I have some questions..

My junior fishing club is competeing against another junior fishing club in an AEP Publicity bass tournament on two of thier ponds. It is going to be held in early May, so I am doing a little research about AEP ponds and lakes. Oh, and be sure to look for us on TV as there are suppossed to be a few media people there as well!!!

What are some good lures to try in the different AEP ponds? I don't know which ponds we are going to fish, but I figure they are all probably very similar. From what I have heard, there are some huge bass in these ponds.

Could you help me out a little?

Thanks,

CJ


----------



## FishlessAgain (Apr 10, 2004)

Maybe a place to start

http://www.ohiopowerbass.com/


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I use alot of plastics down there. Senko worms being the best and also Salamanders. I've also caught alot of fish on smaller crankbaits. What ponds will you be fishing? The water there is very deep so any deep water lure can catch you fish.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks guys...

there are alot of big bass on that site...but it dosn't say when, where, or what they were caught on.

I am not sure which ponds...all I was told was that there were two ponds we are going to fish. How deep is the water? I am thinking tha bass may be up a little shallower since it will be springtime. What kind of cover can I expect to see?


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

The water will be very clear if conditions are normal. The first time there I was suprised, could see about 10' down into water. Seems like the plastics with as little weght as possible and smaller cranks would be best about then. Good luck.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Gotta throw the KC Twitcher  or something like it if you don't have any


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am guessing it is some type of topwater bait?

Thanks guys...What type of cover and structure is there in these ponds? Anyone know the approximate spawn time of these bass?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Spinnerbaits in shad colors in the cover and drop shotting for sure. Good luck, keep us updated on your results


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

The kind of structure depends greatly on the lake, there are some of the old lakes which basically are a quarry with little structure most of those are around 20 feet deep, very quick drop off around the edges and most of the feeding fish are fairly close to the bank. There are also the newer reclaimed lakes which you can walk around the bank, those have weedbeds and are typically shallower in general. Those bass will suspend over weedbeds or be close to the shore. There is also a third kind of lake down there, the ones that are flooded areas with lots of structure in them, usually in deep water, I have had lots of luck in those lakes throwing a senko at the deep structure. I hope this helps. 

Jeff


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Take your full tackle box!

I though that I had AEP figured out a few years back. The bass were going CRAZY for Senkos. Then, on the next trip, I threw a Senko for two days and they would not touch them. I finally tried a crankbait, and they were killing crankbaits. Other times, Ive had my best luck with spinnerbaits.

Now, I take my whole tackle box, and throw everything at them. Once you find what they are hitting on, just leave the rest at camp.

Ahhhhhhhhhh only a few more weeks and I will be back at AEP!

Some AEP bass.one caught on a Senko, and the other caught on a Thunder Shad crankbait:


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Great!!!!

Thanks sooo much guys. I am going to be heading into this tourny with a lot more confidence now.

I will keep you guys updated, and might run into a few of you down at the ponds.

CJ


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

go buy about 5 dozen nightcrawlers for every day you plan to be there. Take a sturdy rod and reel. Medium action and at least 8Lb. test line. They can be spooky down there , so, maybe 6Lb. Hook a ( 2 or 3 or 1 or 0 or 1/0 0r 2/0)...you get the idea...nightcrawler through the collar, (that ring around their "neck") and put it under a bobber or not. Fish that thing six ways to Sunday and you'll catch fish. Guaranteed! Full refund for any unsatisfied customers. This guarantee does not apply to bad weather conditions, bad karma, bad anything, or anything else that could be construed as bad.
Spelling may be slightly off, sorry!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I would have to agree with Rooster, there is no magic lure at AEP. I haved killed them on Subwarts one day and have them totally ignore it the next. I have actually had some good luck with bass numbers with twister tails. Now, I didn't catch any like Rooster has in his pics with twister tails, but some decent 1-2 lb tourny fish. 

I am assuming you will be fishing some of the more pressured lakes since this is a tourny, so remember you may have to slow down and throw to the same spot a bunch of times to get anything to bite.

Good luck and keep us posted on the results.

lg_mouth


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks again guys. 

I am getting pretty darn excited. It will probably be the first tourny of the season for me, and what a great way to kick off the season. Last year, with a three fish limit, it took 11.48 pounds to win it....so there are definantly some hawgs in these ponds.

So these are clearer ponds...some with quarry, rocky bottom, and toher with brush and whatnot? I am not sure what the rod limit is, but i am thinking: Drop-Shot rig ( confidence for clear lakes/ ponds), crankbait for right depth, shad colored spinnerbait, and a couple of senko rods rigged up with different biats. Senkos are my all time confidence bait. 

All this talk about the tourny is getting me excited......I don't think I can wait another month!!!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Only 2 poles in the water.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

For us...It is only one pole int he water at a time...but we are allowed to have a certain number of rods we can carry at a time. It has usually been 3-5...but I hope thats not the case.

Anyone do any good using towaters? The tourny is in the evening, and I am thinking that isnce the ponds are pretty secluded, a frog might do well fished around the shore line or out in open water.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Can you fish what used to be campsite L Yet or is it still closed?


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Where is L? I know where Q is, is L the one that used to be between Hook Lake and 78 on 83?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Campsite L is South of Campsite A and the road that leads to Camp C. After you pass A, you will wind around on 83 and you will see on your left a pulloff and an old road that is closed going back into the woods. There are usually cars parked there. If you come to the junction of 284 & 83 you've gone too far. Turn around and it will be the first large pulloff on your right. It's a little hike back in there and I know it's the bigger lake off the right side of that old road. There is another old road that goes to the left back in there which will take you to some other lakes as well.
CSHAVER Yes topwaters work very well down there, I've caught them on buzzbaits, bang-o-lures and on the KC Twitcher which is a topwater bait made here in Ohio. If you want to see one send me a PM. I'll be there roaming around the woods real soon picking my gobbler. I live at Campsite C


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

That was where I thought, I wasn't sure what letter that old campsite was, that was before my time, but I knew there was one back in there. I went fishing with Fishjunky yesterday and he was raving about that kc twitcher, how can obtain a couple of those? 

Jeff


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I wish they would open that back up there are two lakes bcak there that were 
pretty much part of the camp site Campsite C is there any other site down there?
it has been a few years since I have been there but the old Rapala has done me good there . good luck to all you might as well get you a sack full of morels and a gobbler while your there.


----------



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello guys

Looking forward to another season, I've been doing Ohio Power trips for about 20 years now. A little history for those who are new to AEP. Site L was the only one closed back in my first trip 1983ish. Many Other sites like B,O, & P etc were long gone.(I'm one of the lucky few with one of the Original Ohio Power maps from the late 60's early 70's) Then AEP decided to remine the northern section and closed Sites Q and K. I've cried many nights over the loss of lakes in between Q and K. But to compensate for the closed camps they reopened L. L was only reopened for a few years. Soon they crossed over the road into the area between A and D and north of L. L was closed it permanently, which is bummer because there was some good lakes behind L(some are still there, some are just puddles). A&D where open and closed periodically until the mining operation was such down forever due the EPA restrictions on Ohio Power coal, because of the sulpur content. At least that is what I heard. They reopened K. Now A,C,D,G,H,N, & K are the only "Camp"sites left. Lake Q is still there and I'm not sure why they chose not to reopen it. Lake D is partially drained again I'm not sure why? Anyone with information about these 2 sites, I'm greatly interested in.

I'm also interested in the new re-reclaimed lakes up to the north in the "Gently Rolling hills" as we call them. I've never fished them as I prefer the clay pits and the beaver ponds.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

I just spent the weekend hiking through a large section of AEP and did some other scouting. Campsite N is closed for the YEAR, probably along with the lower part of D. The rumor is that both lakes are to be drained due to concerns about the far ends and levees not holding. There is information at Gracies' in Reinersville about some new land opened along Rt. 284 in the northern reaches of AEP, Ohio Power is a preferred name. There is extensive clear cutting along 78 toward McConnellsville. Some due to storm damage, the rest due to sell off of timber. The only wood available is at Quick Exchange, Old Mans' Money for us oldtimers. It seems that too much of the slab was being taken by the locals for personal use, so the folks there are now buying the truckloads. The shelter is down at the Renrock Parksite. I am not sure if it will be rebuilt or not. The only campsites open were C and H making it kind of quiet for a couple days. The area west of 83 on Rural Dale now has a lot of gates in place and unless you are on a horse, you are not going to get passed them without walking. Some of the local folks said it was due to 4-wheel traffic off of the roadways and rutting out the existing roads at the same time. On the brighter side, we found a couple new, to us, places to wet a line, and actually caught nine 10 to 12 inch bass and one huge bluegill, 10 1/2 inches and 1 pound in weight. What a fish. Forgot the digital so I will get pictures as soon as I can. More later when I can remember it all.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

sgofish, you said campsite C was open? When I was there a few weeks ago they still had the gate closed to C, so thats good news. I wanted to head down soon but this cold weather keeps ruining plans. If I am not working early next week I may head down. We are supposed to have a few days in the mid 50's. Might be able to get some gills or something.

Jake


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

The gates on rural dale are these new this winter? I fish a couple of lakes back there (not the ones you can see from rural dale) can you turn off rural dale at all on any of the side roads? I know that they piled up rocks at a couple of the lakes to prevent traffic but main concern are actual gravel roads off rural dale. Been trying to make it down but weather is not cooperating with me. I think the last of my gills meet my fryer this friday  Have you ever fished off of Prouty Rd? Maybe 1st weekend of April I'll be down doing some fishing.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Actually we ran into a few of these gates last May already. They were further into the area and kept you from getting through in a couple of spots. I do believe that you can still take Rural Dale all the way through to 284, but some of the cutoffs are definately closed. Another gate was put in last May at the top of Dye Cemetary access road. A couple fellows were already back into the ponds and the gates were up as they came out. Made for a wild ride I guess.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been going down to AEP for a while now and I was curious?? If there are gates up, we usually park off to one side and walk back. Now on the previous thread you saw people driving out of a gated road, is that ok to do????


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Probably not, but the alternative was to drive through the entire area to 284 when 83 is right down the hill. Doesn't make it right but he did not go back that way again.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Gotcha, thats what i thought.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

I spoke to Dave Dinghy last year about access to the area formerly known as L, he said that area is still under lease with CONSOL and posted, and anyone caught will be arrested.
Lake area formerly known as Q is still under lease until 2010, but I was told that is still open for fishing for those willing to walk in.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Got a call today from AEP, yea thats right AEP. I emailed them a few days ago asking about all the changes I have been reading about and them selling off the land. They have leased some of the land for mining, but will be getting it back soon and they have to wait 5 years before they can reclaim it back. They said they was tired of the place always being the same and was just changing things around a bit. Like they are opening up (I don't remember which camp site) a old site for people with horses. They said something about people (even with signed posted) where taking their horses on the bike trail and fell through the bridges for the trail, so they are moving the horse area.They said that a few years ago they was looking to sell the land to the state, but have since then changed their mind and are keeping the land. They said that while some places are being closed for this reason or that, other will be opening soon. It sounded like they have alot of good ideas they are throwing around and plan on not just keeping the place, but improving it. He also said that the ODNR stock the lakes regulerly. So it sounds like the rumors going around are just that, RUMORS. Yes they will be doing dam works and thats why a few lakes have been drained. I hope this eases some's minds. It was kinda weird having AEP call me like that. It was also nice hearing that that land isn't going to be sold off and they plan on improving the place. It is also good to hear that the mining lease they have going will be up soon, so 5 years after that, they can work on reclaiming that land. Well thats my report, hope it helped.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

R&R.......That is just super news. Being in the work place and enduring all the grief and aggravation of a Monday, this is a real breath of fresh air. All we need to do is get the wood situation resolved and we all should be good for the year.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Is the wood depot gone? I saw someone said that it wasn't there anymore because the locals kept taking it for personal use. Where do you get wood at now? I am assuming you are going to have to buy it from one of the little country stores?

Jake


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

The Quick Exchange, aka Old Mans' Money, sells the wood now at eight dollars a barrel or by the truck load. There is as price for a short bed and long bed. They have it cut into two foot sections. Sure would like to find out where it comes from in the first place.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info sgofish! I think I am heading down that way on Thursday to see if I can turn anything on. Supposed to be nice all week and almost 70 on Thursday. Hopefully the fish will like the warmer weather and cooperate a little bit.

Jake


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

thanks R&R for the good news, I havent spoken to any of the "resident" campers at D this year to get any more info,heck I have been so used to spending time at Ohio Power if it were to sell off or close down I would have to sell the camper and canoes and start golfing


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Bob BUYS his wood by the truckload and cuts it up for sale, I know this for a fact! Let's not start another rumor please


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Alright guys.......found out we will be fishing on Hook Lake...you guys know anyhting about the lake?


----------



## catchaway (Apr 13, 2005)

Hook lake is a great lake. I think it is a youth only lake and there have been some huge bass caught out of there. That is all I know.


----------



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

Hook Lake is the main pond in Campsite A. Its not very big, but it is basically accessable all around it. I also believe its one of the ponds that gets stocked. It is a pretty good pond, but it also gets a lot of pressure(at least for Ohio Power) because of the easy access.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

unless everybody fishing the tourenment is under 15 years of age or has permission from AEP to fish Hook lake its pretty much off limits to anyone old enough to buy beer


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. I got an email saying that hook lkae is composed of actually 2 different ponds. They are going to stock it with thousands of 13-17 inch bass, along with two dozen 4 pounders, a dozen 5's, and 3-4 7's.......Yeah, I'm getting excited.

It is going to be a "stringer" tournament....meaning that once we catch a fish, we put it on a stringer, and at the end of the tourny, we weigh in the stringer. We hvae a 3 bass limit. I am thinking I will use one of the heavier duty stringers, that have seperate clips of each fish, so they aren't as crowded. 

Anyone have any tips for fishing Hook Lake?


----------



## catchaway (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah, there are some big fish in that pond. I have seen some big ones caught out of there in youth events ( few 6-7 lbers). It is a reserved youth lake as I said before so it is a great introduction to all those youngsters.


----------

